
Weirdest Things Said and Done in Job Interviews - ohjeez
http://quickbase.intuit.com/blog/2013/07/09/10-weirdest-things-said-and-done-in-job-interviews/
======
hedonist
Guess what? Employers do weird shit during interviews, too. Cuts both ways.

~~~
manderson9000
You must have liked #8. Haha.

